# Height of Center Console



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok so I'm looking at converting my side console to a center console. Its a 16ft Blazer tri haul. What would be the optimal height for a center console. Everything I'm looking at is around 23 inches in height and I don't think thats going to be tall enough. Im going to attach a picture of the boat so you can get an idea of what the set up is at the moment. Im still in the process of redueing the floor so now would be the time to do it. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on how tall you are and arm length, also wheel height. Consider if you are standing, sitting or leaning. I'm 6'3" with long arms and like to sit, so I made my console to fit me. My wife is only 5' 7" so she has to stand when driving.

Get some cardboard boxes and make a mock up.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would mock one up out of card board to get the right height and width. That way you'll know if you really have room and if it will work in a narrow boat like that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd stay side console. You're gonna give up a lot of room for a center console.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I will do it out of cardboard to see what size is the best for me. The boat looks narrow in the picture but is actually 60 inches wide. I don't know why it looks so narrow in the photo.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> The boat looks narrow in the picture but is actually 60 inches wide.


Ha! That is Narrow. 

Try a appliance place..... Big cardboard box's for mock up.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Ha! That is Narrow.
> 
> Try a appliance place..... Big cardboard box's for mock up.



Well yes that is narrow but this is a smaller boat..lol. :thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm doing the same thing to my side console boat. I have a build thread here:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/new-life-old-skiff-746361/

I've already got the boat gutted and the side console out. I mocked up the center console layout and I had gained a HUGE amount of space. I have no decided on my console height yet. But mine will be fairly short. I'm 5'10, have short arms and I like to sit. Mine will have a flip top cooler seat for the driver.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to check your post out. Yeah I like to stand when I drive so mine is going to be higher. I actually picked up a console but needs some fiberglass work. Just realized my rack steering won't work so looks like I'm buying a rotary steering setup. Just have to measure how big of a cable I need. Here are some pictures. I still have work to do on the floor. A couple more coats of fiberglass should work.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Curtisimo81 said:


> . Just realized my rack steering won't work so looks like I'm buying a rotary steering setup. Just have to measure how big of a cable I need. .



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/shed-clean-out-808522/ 


Dan was selling a Teleflex Steering helm and cable... Might check with him.


.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/shed-clean-out-808522/
> 
> 
> Dan was selling a Teleflex Steering helm and cable... Might check with him.
> ...



Thanks I will check with him to see if his will work.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not even going to try to see if my rack will work. I'm just gonna go straight to a rotary. Your console looks about the size of what I need. I cant seem to find one, so I am just gonna build from scratch. I'm gonna one similar to that, except I'm gonna have a front seat, and a toe kick around the bottom. That way, I will gain a little "space" when walking around console.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah I actually found that one really cheap on Craigslist. It needed some work. I'm going to have to go with a rotary style steering. Just sucks bc that rack steering is fairly new. I put a seat cushion on my fishing cooler which will sit in front the console. Looking to puta leaning post for the helm and a grab rail also. Just don't want to put a whole lot of money in it because it's just an old fishing boat. Lol


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Yeah, I'm not even going to try to see if my rack will work. I'm just gonna go straight to a rotary. Your console looks about the size of what I need. I cant seem to find one, so I am just gonna build from scratch. I'm gonna one similar to that, except I'm gonna have a front seat, and a toe kick around the bottom. That way, I will gain a little "space" when walking around console.


It's a good time to practice stitch & glue technique..

You want LARGE raduses in the outside corners. Like a 1in roundover bit in a router. 
With the thin material you will need to add a piece of solid cut in a triangle in the inside corners.

Don't over build it.

It's easy to build it to heavy. The panel that the steering bolts to.....make that 3/4in...... Everything else no thicker than 3/8in and even 1/4in

When you have all the pieces cut out......Put a layer of 4oz or 6oz on all the inside panels......Then put it together. Then do the outside.

It will make it easy and clean.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> It's a good time to practice stitch & glue technique..
> 
> You want LARGE raduses in the outside corners. Like a 1in roundover bit in a router.
> With the thin material you will need to add a piece of solid cut in a triangle in the inside corners.
> ...


Thats good to know. I am in the process of fiberglassing my console because it was cracked bad where the steering wheel went. I honestly don't care if it looks great. Im just trying to make something that will work for fishing. Ive had the boat over a year and only paid 600 for it so its not like I have $18000 or even a $100000 boat. lol. Just wanted the center console because the kids kept tripping over the seat by the side console. So now they can walk around it. I've got the console in and the the first layer of fiberglass on it. I'll have to post pictures tomorrow. It looks odd to me because I'm not used to seeing that boat with a center console.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am in the process of fiberglassing my console because it was cracked bad where the steering wheel went.


This is why that part is made with a 3/4in core.

The steering wheel is also a grab handle...... Think about it.... Your steering your boat and busting thru a wave....Your grabbing hard on that steering wheel to hang on and steer the boat at the same time.....There are a LOT of forces at work here.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while been busy with work and now I have a bigger problem with my excursion. The dang transmission went out. So I've been working on that instead of the boat due to the fact no truck=can't tow boat.. But I just ordered the steering cable for the boat and plan on working on it this weekend. Still have some fiberglass to do but I'll try to get pics soon. Thanks for the help so far!!


----------

